# Shrimp specific GH+



## bridgey_c (21 Mar 2014)

Are the shrimp specific general hardness increasers just expensive versions of normal GH+ salts? Or do they contain anything else apart from magnesium and calcium salts in a specific ratio? (google doesn't tell me much)

I am basically thinking of using calcium sulphate and magnesium sulphate along with a bit of EI dosing to keep the plants happy and provide a small level of potassium.

In james planted tank DIY page, http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/RO.htm he uses calcium chloride too, why chloride? I want to keep KH at 0 so I wouldnt use any carbonates.

I know the shrimp specific ones arent that expensive but £10 for 90grams is about 5 times more expensive than buying the individual salts and I hate the idea I am being sold this 'shrimp' illusion.

I guess this is one for Darrell.


----------



## DTL (21 Mar 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/posts/318227/


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (21 Mar 2014)

Hi,i can say as long as you don't have a massive tank Salty shrimp bee mineral GH+ will last absolute ages.You will probably lose it before you finish itYou need such a small amount to raise the GH of RO water.As you have probably read it says it contains various elements/minerals for the shrimps health also,plus aiding plant growth.Things are expensive these days but i don't class this product as a waste of money or ripping off the shrimp keeper compared to other stuff on the market.Cheers Mark


----------



## bridgey_c (21 Mar 2014)

thanks DTL, I had read that thread and had seen your link to the PFK article mentioning 3:1 calcium to magnesium ration, same as james'. Although the PFK uses calcium carbonate which I guess you wouldnt use if you want to keep KH at O. Nobody seems to know what else is in these shrimp minerals though, if anything.

I agree with you Mark. It isnt expensive and this isnt about costs. I just like understanding things I suppose.


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

I was well up for mixing my own, if went as far as putting all the cheapest items on my watch list,then got salty instead. Theres no more room in the kitchen cupboard where I have ei stuff I don't even use.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Mar 2014)

Hi all,
I can't help with what the shrimps actually require, or what the proprietary products contain, although my suspicion would be that they are just a calcium and magnesium salts mix. I can do this bit





> he uses calcium chloride too, why chloride?


 It is because there aren't many other calcium salts that are soluble. Calcium chloride (CaCl2) has a pretty high solubility (about 70g in 100ml of H2O). This compares to calcium carbonate (CaCO3), 0.001g per 100ml and calcium sulphate (CaSO4.2H2O), 0.24g per 100ml. 

Calcium chloride won't alter the pH, as well as not adding any dKH. 

cheers Darrel


----------

